# Rush Creek



## Lebowski (Aug 19, 2015)

He could've got a belt buckle if he'd stayed on 5 more seconds!


----------



## Mattchu (May 29, 2015)

Wow, that was awesome!


----------



## Rivertrash (Jul 15, 2011)

Hell ya, that is awesome! 


Outside! But that will be a big fat goose egg for that wild cat rider!


----------



## ripinitup (May 10, 2016)

Me and my partner are just starting out so its good to see other peoples footage. Pretty crazy!


----------

